# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Holding Objects While Sleeping

## pokilty

I remember once, when I was a kid, I had a little toy car that I liked to play with. I was so tired that night, I fell asleep with it in my hand without realizing it. The next morning I woke up and searched all around the room for a good few minutes, but it was lost. I decided I'd find it some day and walked out of the room... only to realize I'd still been holding it the whole time!  ::whyme:: 

Has something like this ever happened to someone else?

----------


## Burns

haha, there have been times when I thought I'd misplaced my sunglasses and they were sitting on top of my head the whole time :p Is that what you mean?

----------


## DeadDollKitty

ooh ive done that loads of times.  :smiley:  id be looking for a stuffed animal, and after a half hour of searching, realize i was still holding it... i do that more often than i should.. look for my phone, its in my pocket, look for my purse, its on my arm...

----------


## j-lakey

Maybe your body just adjust's to it being there and when you wake up its just natural for it to be there.(or so your body thinks)
yeah this has happened to me a few times.
when i was about six i used to play with actionmen when it was bed-time.
i'd throw a storm round looking for them when it was in my hand :@ lol  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaught

> haha, there have been times when I thought I'd misplaced my sunglasses and they were sitting on top of my head the whole time :p Is that what you mean?



That's one I can empathise with. Been there - done that. I've also done the searching for my keys thing, only to find them in my hand already holding out the one I need.

----------


## pokilty

> Maybe your body just adjust's to it being there and when you wake up its just natural for it to be there.(or so your body thinks)



That's what I'm guessing too, it sure is a funny feeling though :p

----------


## wackomacko

yeah i always fall asleep with the remote in my hand. then wake up and its still in my hand

----------

